# D



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

A


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

I must admit the recent tragedy in hawaii has made me think


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

While I have no desire to do so, I think it would take a very gifted person to do that on an Outback!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Voted yep but not all the time, depends on the situation. If I was in the middle of a bait ball probably not.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Had a bull shark take a tarpon from right next to the yak (20 cm), my feet will never go in the water!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah I love putting my feet in the water if a fish is on I will bring them back in.

Its a good way to stretch your legs on the water


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

No way - have you seen the teeth on those bream?


----------



## Stevebaby (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to know someone who used to dangle his legs off a surfboard. He doesn't dangle his remaining leg over the side of anything anymore.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Voted no, with conditions. In the fresh I do regularly


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nope, I tried it once but never really felt comfortable doing it.


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

No, I've been watching too many episodes of River monsters.


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

GuruGrant said:


> No, I've been watching too many episodes of River monsters.


+1. Although if I can't get the fish to take my bait, not much chance of them taking my feet. If they start going for my feet I shall start wearing toe trebles. :lol:


----------



## bennoz (Jan 20, 2014)

what happened in Hawaii ???


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I dangle, just like Gra........that man has no fear.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I do sometimes when it is rough and I'm hooked up (for balance).
What happened in Hawaii can stay in Hawaii.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

I have only hung my feet over the side once.

I looked in the water, saw my own reflection, shit my self and never done it again.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

krustayshen said:


> I have only hung my feet over the side once.
> 
> I looked in the water, saw my own reflection, shit my self and never done it again.


Feet over the side is okay but shitting yourself is a really bad idea.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Not one person has selected the third option... Surprising.


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

Theres no sharks where I am.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

wilson191 said:


> Theres no sharks where I am.


Canberra is full of sharks


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

scater said:


> Not one person has selected the third option... Surprising.


Not really, it just means people are either scared or they're not, they don't swing from one to the other.

Maybe there should be a fourth option.

# I Never used to but I do now.

:lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't.
Not because I'm bothered by sharks, I've simply never felt any need to do it.
The only time I can recall doing anything like that was when i used to go spearing from my Revo, turn sideways before sliding into the water.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

It's a simple no from me,why risk it.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Not in the open ocean, or other high risk areas (e.g. murky river mouths etc)

Fact is, i'd like to think I'm an OK fisherman, and put myself where the fishes are, and hence the predators too&#8230; dangling a nice white splashy 'foot' long object over the edge of my yak that predators may very well have watched a few tasty morsels disappear towards&#8230; potentially with a bit of oily blood in the water, seems to actually add a tangible risk to an otherwise very, very low risk scenario&#8230;.

Well, that's my logic


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

I have sat on the Tramps on the TI and dangled my feet in the water on a couple of occasions.
Haven't done it while using the Rev 11.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

in the brine, no thanks! plus i might get a shock from the shark shield!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, without a second thought.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Kev... with the blood dripping into the water right alongside your little pinkie toes... ugh!

I suggest you remove the sun-sock from your head... I think it prevents you from hearing the shark-movie-music!

Not for this little black duck!

Jimbo

PS Nice toona man! J


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, but only occasionally and quickly for a cool off. I don't think I could bring myself to dangle my precious toes among the many toothed species that lurk below 

I also don't find it very comfortable, but it's the teeth mainly...

SDrag


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

salticrak said:


> To put this all in perspective, just think how many surfers hang their feet over the sides everyday around the world.


Yeh but very few of them are hauling struggling, bleeding fish in.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Back's still messed up.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Sam I hope the back comes good. REST REST REST is what a doctor I accused of not doing anything for my hospitalised bad back hubby told me in no uncertain terms. The mongrel had a photographic memory and recited the scan results word for word. Scary, anyway they never go away but they do come good. Aforementioned hubby put himself in hospital that time putting a hammer away. That must be why his tools are all over the place now :lol:

Back on topic I have never really understood the pathological fear of sharks but I have never been menaced by on either. I know they are under the yak as I have seen the evidence of that and been told by boaties. I am heartily sick and tired of couch potatoes I work with telling me I will be eaten :shock: So if you have to attend my funeral one day tell the grandkids Nan was having fun right up until the last minute of abject terror.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Tantalising radio reports of a 6m GW being sighted off St Helens this arvo.
Might have to go out in the Outback and see if I can give it a pat (NOT)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

suehobieadventure said:


> Back on topic I have never really understood the pathological fear of sharks but I have never been menaced by on either. I know they are under the yak as I have seen the evidence of that and been told by boaties. I am heartily sick and tired of couch potatoes I work with telling me I will be eaten :shock: So if you have to attend my funeral one day tell the grandkids Nan was having fun right up until the last minute of abject terror.


Me too! I often tell people that I think I'm more at risk of injury from other vehicles on the drive to the launching site, or from boats while paddling to the fishing spots.

I quite often see free divers hunting for fish very near some of the areas I fish and there are a lot of surfers along this coast so i can't be convinced its a problem worth worrying about.

I only ended up with my SS because it was advertised for sale locally within a fortnight of an incident just near town, where two blokes on a tandem SOT were knocked off their kayak by a nudge from a GW shark, and that scare was on everyones' mind. I mainly got it to keep family happy even though I hadn't even seen a shark in the previous five years of kayak fishing in areas they're known to frequent. And of course now that I've got the SS it would be really silly not to take it, even though it adds yet another complication that has crept into a simple, basic pastime.


----------

